# Yikes !!! Brown Algae attack !!!



## stringer.6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Friends !!!

Well lemme explain my situation first ...
I was out of town for a week and left my nano on automated Co2 and lights , while the EI dosing was done by a friend of mine ...

But when i came back after a week ,i see this ..:doh:
Lots of Brown algae partying on my moss..artyman:

Now i accept that its my own mistake ...
May be the nutrients( 0.2ml of Plant magic which is a mix of micro , macro and iron) were too much or the CO2 rate was too high (2 bps )..

So now what all should i do to get rid of this Brown algae monster that perches on my moss..:spider:

1 . Reduce light and lighting hours
2 . Reduced or stop EI dosing ???
3 . Reduce Co2 amount ??
4 . Can i manually pull out the major chunk of algae as its mostly on my moss .??
5 . Should i get a apple snail to help with the algae eating ??

But will all these things effect the plants in the tank ??
also since its a new tank less than a month old ..

Seeking advice ..:help::help:


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

Automated CO2 with a controller or just a wall timer?

Looks like lack of circulation. GHA/BBA growing else where, too.

I've only experienced this in a stagnate tank trying to carpet M.minuta.

Grab a cup of coffee and a clean old toothbrush and go to town. Go easy on the mosses.

You can zap the remaining alga with H2O2 from a long dropper. Clean filter and tubes well.

Last resort is the cleanup, clean filters, dust areas with ADA nitro bacter, a 3 day total blackout, 3x KNO3, and keep up the CO2.


----------



## stringer.6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey webskipper !!!

Thanx for the reply ...

Well it is actually a wall timer ..

And yes , i have gone the H2O2 way , and have reduced the dosing..

Will now start dosing again after may be a week ...

Thanx for the reply again ...


----------

